# De-matting



## JulieB (Jun 16, 2016)

I would love suggestions on what combs, brushes and conditioning spray to use when combing out mats. Thank you!


----------



## Lisa T. (Feb 5, 2015)

Hi Julie,

For Rudy, I only use the CC Feet and Face comb along the Coat Handler. It comes in a spray bottle. I got both from Amazon. I don't use a brush at all. I have also diluted his conditioner in a spray bottle. 
Now I'm using this product called "The Stuff" that someone recommended. It works great.


----------



## Lisa T. (Feb 5, 2015)

Also I'm starting to see an improvement on his tear stains. I was using the Proviable DC, but last week I switched to giving Rudy only filtered water and I think that really has helped. Good luck with the drmatting. It does get better. I kept Rudy in a shorter puppy cut when he went through that stage. Now that he's easier to comb, we are growing it out. 😇


----------



## Lakelauren (Aug 4, 2016)

Hi
I use a brush on Buster, a comb only on his face. I brush him every day, but I still find a mat every once in a while. If I miss a day, I'm looking for trouble. I use Nature's Specialties DeMatt on matts. I shampoo him with Pure Paws Reconstructing Shampoo and Coat Handler to condition......but I rinse it out. Lisa, could I dilute it and use it in a spray bottle when I brush him? Laurie


----------



## JulieB (Jun 16, 2016)

Thanks Lisa! Bodie is matting where his harness rubs and under his ears. I'm glad to hear it gets better!!


----------



## JulieB (Jun 16, 2016)

Lisa, I've only given Bodie filtered water and so far he has very minimal staining. I'm glad it's working for Rudy!!


----------



## boomana (Jul 9, 2015)

I have the CC butter comb and face comb, which I use daily. I also use a slicker brush on some mats. I've tried a few conditioning sprays and find them about the same. I only use a brush for a quick go-over, and I keep one in the car to get rid of debris after the dog park.


----------



## Lisa T. (Feb 5, 2015)

That's a good idea. Does your dogs play with other dogs at the dog park? Rudy is very timid around the other dogs at the park.


----------



## Lisa T. (Feb 5, 2015)

I just found out about giving him only filtered water. I wish I knew that when we got him.


----------



## Pucks104 (Aug 16, 2012)

I use a CC Buttercomb, a CC Face and Feet comb and a CC Tail comb on Rex and Leo. I have been using CC Ice on Ice for mats.


----------



## April R (Oct 29, 2016)

I use the CC butter comb and the CC face comb,as well as the CC Ice on Ice spray. I comb Jade every day or every other day. Love the butter comb!


----------



## CindyLou (Mar 9, 2016)

I also use the CC buttercomb, CC face and feet comb and the CC Ice on Ice. I've also resorted to using a mat ripper when the mat is in a delicate spot (like the armpit) and I just don't think it's work putting them through trying to comb it out. It's sharp, so I always put my finger between their skin and the blades; I've never gotten them with it, but I have gotten my finger. :grin2: They have so much hair that the little bit extra that this takes out just isn't noticeable. I try to leave the harness on only when out for walks to also reduce matting. Unfortunately, in certain stages, combing out just has to be a daily thing.


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

I've found the best slicker for dematting is the Oscar Frank. It works best for the adult coat because it is stiffer and grips the coat. We use Pure Paws H2O hydrating mist for mats. Like Boomana, I use the CC buttercomb and the CC face & feet comb daily. Unfortunately matting hasn't improved here. 😟


----------



## KarMar (Jan 14, 2016)

Might be the only one here that doesn't use CC products. I have found that the Espana Silk I use is much lighter on the coat than the CC products I have used. I have also used and enjoyed Ashley Craig products, but it is a bit too perfumed for my liking, so that is only for show days.

For combs and brushes, I use a comb I found at a show (don't remember the brand, but it was from a vendor that only carries the best of the best), a VIP 8 way slicker that I swear by, and an extra soft and soft Madan pin brush. Typical grooming is a comb out with a brush out after to fluff. Mat removal is totally soaking the mat with Espana conditioning spray, loosening with a SOFT slicker and then combing the mat out slowly.



Heather Glen said:


> I've found the best slicker for dematting is the Oscar Frank. It works best for the adult coat because it is stiffer and grips the coat. We use Pure Paws H2O hydrating mist for mats. Like Boomana, I use the CC buttercomb and the CC face & feet comb daily. Unfortunately matting hasn't improved here. &#128543;


I really wasn't a fan of the Oscar Frank slicker. Way too stiff for the soft and silky coat of a Hav. I found that, instead of gently brushing, it would just break hairs and rip coat out. I only had it as an interim brush while I tried to find another VIP 8 Way, but I found that I completely stopped using a slicker when I had it. That could also be the cause of some mayting problems you are having. Hairs of a different length will tangle together much more easily, so broken hairs mat like crazy.


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

Soft slickers do not work on Scout. Although silky, he has a lot of coat! Truffles has a very silky fine coat so a soft slicker would work on her. Combing is best for her coat. I've never had a problem ripping coat out. OUCH! 😟


----------



## Lisa T. (Feb 5, 2015)

Rudy has a very thick coat also. The CC face paw comb works the best along with a conditioning type spray. With the comb, I make sure I go down to the skin in small sections at a time. If I run into a mat, I spray it, and then my left hand gently presses down on the roots and holds it there and with my other hand I start gently trying to comb through the mat. When I comb Rudy, I start at the bottom and work my way up to the root area. I keep my hand on the roots to prevent pulling. Once I work my way up to the root area, I can usually glide the comb straight through. Rudy has such thick hair, I just want to make sure I get through all the layers and not glide over the hair that's close to the skin. Also baths every 1 or 2 weeks help. Rudy gets a sani trim every 6 weeks which also helps.😀


----------



## JulieB (Jun 16, 2016)

Bodie's coat is very thick as well. All these tips are great! Thanks everyone!


----------



## Roz (Mar 27, 2008)

My puppy Chico is 8 1/2 months old and I think he is starting to "blow" his coat because his matts are getting much bigger and seem to form overnight. I use CC Ice on Ice before combing and use the CC Buttercomb, Face and Feet comb and the wood pin brush. To get the matts out, I have been sprinkling them with corn starch, then separate them as much as possible with my fingers. Next I use the end of the comb to further separate. The corn starch seems to help separate the hairs. This process worked well on the smaller matts but I'm having a much harder time with the larger matts. I'm considering purchasing a slicker for the matts. But how do you use the slicker? Do you comb through the matt over and over with the slicker? Chico's undercoat is cottony and his top coat is slightly wavy and more coarse. It took me about a half hour to comb out one matt behind his ear.


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

It took me a very long time to figure out how to break up a mat.😟 The groomer tried to teach me, but it took a very long time to get the technique down. It does helps to moisten the mat with Pure Paws H2O hydrating mist or Ice on Ice is great too. They both make the coat slippery. Then slowly pick at the mat starting at the end and working toward the body. The mats behind the ears and under the legs are the worst! We have had lot's of mats here. 😒 I would be in big trouble without a slicker!


----------



## Roz (Mar 27, 2008)

Heather; Thanks so much for describing the technique. I'm going to order the slicker and give it a try. I really love the look of a full coat and don't want to cut him down, particularly in the winter when it's so cold. Wish I already had the slicker because my husband just found a huge mat over Chico's left front shoulder.:crying:


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Roz said:


> Heather; Thanks so much for describing the technique. I'm going to order the slicker and give it a try. I really love the look of a full coat and don't want to cut him down, particularly in the winter when it's so cold. Wish I already had the slicker because my husband just found a huge mat over Chico's left front shoulder.:crying:


Shoulder mats are often from harnesses, so it pays to comb your dog out AS SOON as you take his harness out so little mats don't turn into big ones.

If you have a big mat that you JUST can't get untangled, you can swipe the blade of a sharp pair of scissors between the dog's ski and the mat. slice up though the mat, AWAY from the dog. Do this several times, and then work the mat out as you normally would, you'll find it much easier to tease apart, and you won't lose nearly as much coat as if you just try to hack it off.

I refuse to torture my dogs for mats on the inside of their legs, or especially their groin and arm pits. I just plain cut those mats out... even on my girl who shows. I've never had a judge complain about it... I honestly don't even think they can see or feel it if you are careful to ONLY cut the mat out. My philosophy is, if it doesn't show, don't worry about it.


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

Roz said:


> Heather; Thanks so much for describing the technique. I'm going to order the slicker and give it a try. I really love the look of a full coat and don't want to cut him down, particularly in the winter when it's so cold. Wish I already had the slicker because my husband just found a huge mat over Chico's left front shoulder.:crying:


Another big mat causing problem here recently is the weather. Not sure where you live Roz, but it has been very rainy here. It's a big mat problem if Scout gets wet and is not blow dried, brushed and combed. They both were groomed last week and Truffles had some mats on her chest. The groomer shaves the upper abdomen area which really helps. Being so close to the ground the area gets wet easily and mats.


----------



## Roz (Mar 27, 2008)

Karen and Heather; Thank you both for your tips. Chico is in a harness for one hour everyday while we walk. His winter coat is probably also causing mats. I usually comb him an hour or two after our walk but I will take your advice and comb him right away. He does get wet a lot...he seems to aim for the puddles and any little patch of snow he sees. I try to keep him out of the puddles so his belly doesn't get wet. We live in a suburb of Boston and winter is wet and dirty. Today I worked on two mats, one on each side of his body. Meantime, he ate through a jar of Gerber baby food, a tip I learned by reading one of Karen's posts. Without that, I don't think he would have the patience to let me get through those mats. Hopefully, he doesn't become a butterball who is nicely groomed. Heather, I will watch the video that you recommended. I'm a first time dog owner and so grateful for all the advice on this forum. We've always had cats, and still do. Honestly, I admire you for taking such good care of multiple Havanese, both of you have gorgeous dogs.


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

This is the first really wet winter we have had in several years which has been a real challenge here. I am running around with my hair dryer and brush every time Scout and Truffles go outside. The video is a little long... but you can scan through to the part using the slicker and the best way to cut into a mat. She really made it for groomers.


----------



## Roz (Mar 27, 2008)

The video is very helpful. Good thing I watched it because my approach would have been different. I couldn't believe how much patience the dog had, especially since she worked on him for 4 hours when she de-matted his body.


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

The one thing missing in the video because the dog is a different breed is spraying the coat with a conditioner first. She always gives the furkids breaks during grooming. Scout and Truffles love her. 😊


----------

